# Hawthorne Flyer...need info



## mrflagman (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought this Hawthorne Flyer at an auction this weekend and was looking for an age for it. I think it should have front fender and the seat needs repair.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2010)

Greg, nice auction find! It might not have had a fender originally. I've bought several vintage photos on ebay of trikes from this era. The trikes were nearly new in the photos, yet some did not sport a front fender and others did. I'd date this one in the late '20s to late '30s time frame with it probably being closer to late '20s end. Those were the years when this style long spring saddle was used.

Dave


----------

